#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  【錯視系列】進階篇

## KUBI kitsune

這裡是進階篇，圖片的意視度筆初級篇難了一些
那就請大家往下移動，努力的猜吧~

進階篇

*圖中隱藏了哪些動物？*



*在這張圖中你看出隱藏了什麼東西嗎？*



*可否看出圖中隱藏了什麼？*



*你可看出圖中隱藏的動物嗎？*


**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****

都猜對了嗎?
那請移動到高級篇

----------


## 孤狼

這個還好~ ..... 

不算很難 ..... 

也有些難度的 ..... 

媽咪 ~ 要獎賞 ~ (被媽咪的目光掃射而死 ..... )

----------


## Katsuya XII

看不太出來了...  :Shocked:

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

1.鷹(?) 山羊 羚羊 熊 豹 狼 

2.雲上有熊~中央的雲有女生~左邊的岩石有馬~右邊的岩石有狼~爆布右一點點有豹\r

3.中央的雲上有女人~岩石左邊一點點有狼還有下面有鹿~岩石的右邊有豹~右邊下面一點點有狐~在左下角的岩礁有黑豹(?)

4.中央下面一點點整個看出來是狼

=.=炸~=口=

----------


## Kasar

還ok........也是把螢幕拉遠點囉(或者調暗一些?)

----------


## Balido

第三題沒看到鹿|||

----------


## 天狼凱

有一點難>口<

第一張.有狼.豬.山羊.羚羊.熊.如果不仔細看沒發現有豹.老鷹

第二張.有熊.馬.狼.貓頭鷹.女神

第三張.女神、馬、狼、熊、豹、鷹、鹿

第四張.狼

----------


## 極冰青狼

有一點難>口<

第一張.有狼.豬.山羊.羚羊.熊.如果不仔細看沒發現有豹.老鷹

第二張.有熊.馬.狼.貓頭鷹.女神

第三張.女神、馬、狼、熊、豹、鷹、鹿

第四張.狼

----------


## 翔2596

這個好像有點困難耶= =""

看了答案才發現漏了幾個ㄚ阿阿阿阿~~~~

來去高級篇。

----------


## 佛烈克斯

基本上感覺都很顯而易見說0.0

動物太多又明顯= =a

----------

